# I'm confused.



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I was reading up on Juan Diego Florez's encore at La Scala, in which it is said to have been the first encore at La scala in nearly 74 years. Apparently,


> The conductor Arturo Toscanini put a ban on encores at La Scala in 1933, after Feodor Chaliapin sang one without his approval; nobody had attempted it since.


In an interview regarding La Scala's ban since 1933 of solo encores he claimed:


> "I didn't know that. I did the encore and the next day it was all over The New York Times, Le Figaro, everywhere, and I thought, 'What's going on?'"


How exactly does one do an encore without the conductor's approval? Did Mr. Florez perform the encore acapella?


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

"At the gala opening of Donizetti's comic opera on Tuesday the ovation for Flórez was so overwhelming that Yves Abel, the Canadian conductor, was forced by public pressure to allow the tenor playing Tonio to sing the aria again. "

Scroll down for the article.


----------

